# Do you use provided labels?



## charlano (May 31, 2015)

Last time I went to my LHBS, I noticed that the ken ridge series were not including labels anymore. So I contacted Vineco/global vintners and they told me that they decided to discontinue labels on all vineco wine kits except CC showcase and the special releases, because they noticed that most people don't use them. 

Personally, labels are important to me and they bring a "proud factor" to the product. I love to have people for dinner but I won't open unlabeled wine and I won't give unlabeled wine as gift. I don't have a color printer and don't have time to make my own anyway. Labels sold at my LHBS are crappy looking lablels and I won't buy those. 

Obviously the #1 criterion for me when choosing a kit to make is the quality of the juice, but for the equivalent quality, I would chose a kit with label (like cellar classic winery series from rj Spagnols that have awsome looking labels imo). Are you like me? Are Provided labels important for you? 

Here is what the representative told me:
We sell branded labels and the ratio of sales to kits sold is less than 1 in 5. We also collected unused labels from stores for a period and when we analyzed the number of labels returned vs kits sold, the ratio again was 1 in 5 or worse. Sorry your skeptical but it was the right decision for both us, retailers and consumers.


----------



## ErikM (May 31, 2015)

I make own. I have never used the labels included in some kits.


----------



## Jericurl (May 31, 2015)

I also make my own.

I've never particularly liked the labels included in the kits. If I actually liked the design, I would have no problem using them.


----------



## heatherd (May 31, 2015)

I make my own on Stoney Creek Wine Press's website. They have nice laminated ones.


----------



## Brian55 (May 31, 2015)

We use them, but wouldn't miss them if they weren't included.


----------



## GaDawg (May 31, 2015)

I use them and they are important to me. I buy kits without labels, but they have labels before I gift or serve, and I would be pissed if I opened a Merlot and it turned out to be a Pinot Noir


----------



## richmke (May 31, 2015)

I'm cheap, so I use the kit labels. I guess I'm the 1 in 5.


----------



## bkisel (May 31, 2015)

Haven't used them except once or twice to try. Bottles of wine that are to be gifted get shrink caps, gift bagged and home made labels which are very often customized/personalized for the individual or couple to whom I'm giving the wine. Bottles that stay at home seldom get labeled - just a marking on the cork.

Example: This label was on a bottle of DB given to a family member, now living in Texas, who works as an electrician...


----------



## knockabout (May 31, 2015)

I love to make my own labels! It's half the fun for me.


----------



## vernsgal (May 31, 2015)

If the kit comes with labels I use them, if not I make my own.


----------



## Angelina (May 31, 2015)

I used the included labels on my first kit. Since then I have made my own, I like our labels to reflect who we are.


----------



## DoctorCAD (May 31, 2015)

I quit using any labels, too kuch of a pia getting them back off the bottles. I use a glass marker.


----------



## jumby (May 31, 2015)

jmforem said:


> I make own. I have never used the labels included in some kits.



+1 I never use the included labels


----------



## barbiek (May 31, 2015)

I like to make my own but have in the past used what comes with the kit. Like heathered I order from Stoney press also but for special wines cuz of the cost. I also make my own on my home printer but Label peelers have some at a reasonable price. It all boils down to what I think the wine is worthy of


----------



## acorn (May 31, 2015)

DoctorCAD said:


> I quit using any labels, too kuch of a pia getting them back off the bottles. I use a glass marker.



Try printing them on regular (not self-adhesive) paper and using glue stick. It holds very well when dry, but after about 20 seconds under running water (zero scrubbing), or soaking the bottles, you can easily remove it with your hand. This is the labeling approach I settled for, also partly because I enjoy taking time to label every single bottle. Of course, if you don't like to bother yourself with hand-glueing and labeling many dozen bottles, then it's quite a different matter.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 1, 2015)

acorn said:


> Try printing them on regular (not self-adhesive) paper and using glue stick. It holds very well when dry, but after about 20 seconds under running water (zero scrubbing), or soaking the bottles, you can easily remove it with your hand. This is the labeling approach I settled for, also partly because I enjoy taking time to label every single bottle. Of course, if you don't like to bother yourself with hand-glueing and labeling many dozen bottles, then it's quite a different matter.



I also spray mine after printing but before cutting with either a matte or semi gloss finishing spray.


----------



## richmke (Jun 1, 2015)

DoctorCAD said:


> I quit using any labels, too kuch of a pia getting them back off the bottles. I use a glass marker.



I find the manufacturer supplied labels are plastic, and come off easily with no residue.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 1, 2015)

richmke said:


> I find the manufacturer supplied labels are plastic, and come off easily with no residue.



Me too - VERY easily. And that's one of the biggest 'pros' for me. I don't have much of an eye for graphic design, and the Avery labels come off, but not nearly as easy as the ones I get with kits.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 1, 2015)

richmke said:


> I find the manufacturer supplied labels are plastic, and come off easily with no residue.


 
Agree on this. Avery are the ugly ones, hard to get off, leave a mess in the sink, sticky even after cleaning etc.

Oh, and they are not waterproof, so the image runs.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 2, 2015)

I use the included labels, and will miss them if they go away. I really don't feel like making my own.

Like Rich and Jim, I find they peel off very easily (CC and WineXpert).


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 2, 2015)

I almost always use included labels. It just seems easier to me than figuring out some kind of picture and words to use. I might miss them if they weren't there, but probably only for a few minutes.


----------



## ErikM (Jun 2, 2015)

I also use a glue stick to glue label to bottle. 
Pro- Easy to apply. Easy to remove. 
Con- labels will fall off if bottle gets wet, like in ice buckets, or from condensation. 
I print my labels on a laser printer so the ink does not run (like ink jet ink will do.)


----------

